# Edison Swan Cable Works, Lower Lydbrook - May 2009



## clebby (May 9, 2009)

Today was one of those days where everything turned out _très magnifique_. It was a good 'n' proper explore of the vast building that is the Edison Swan Cable Works, near Lower Lydbrook in the Forest of Dean.

The factory started life when Harold J Smith purchased some land at Stowfield, near Lower Lydbrook, and built the Lydbrook Cable Works. At first the site only employed 40 workers, however the First World War provided many contracts and the site rapidly expanded, employing a workforce of 650. When the Official Receiver was introduced, contracts declined and the site was sold in 1925 to Edison Swan Cables. 

Edison Swan had access to greater resources and the site quickly expanded further, making it the sprawling mass of different-aged buildings visible today. The Second World War helped the site to fuel this growth - the site owned one of only four machines making lead alloy tube required for "Petroleum Lines Under the Ocean" (PLUTO) which allowed fuel to be delivered to the Allied invasion force in Europe. At it's peak it employed 1,100 people.

In 1966 the factory was bought by Reed Paper, and it took on the new name of "Reed Corrugated Cables". It was then purchased by a Swedish packaging firm called SCA, and the site was used as one of several SCA packaging plants around the UK. Production ceased in 1994, and the site has slowly deteriorated since.

It is currently awaiting complete demolition - an outrage in my opinion judging by the quality of some of the buildings.







The office block, built in 1916 I believe, is located to the west of the site, and is the most lavish I have ever seen. This is the reception foyer; the first thing that greets you as you walk in.






The staircase is beautiful. Everything down to the hand carved wooden banisters is lavish and detailed.











A carved oak enquiries window was another example of the decadance in this place - it would definitely create a good impression for customers.






At the top of the staircase is another large foyer, with rooms leading off it. The paper strewn across the floor is mainly clocking-in slips, or delivery cards. The dates went as far back as the 1940's.






Through a wide double doorway with an elegant, hand painted stained glass window above it, was the Daddy.






A fantastic, wide, tall, bright and airy ballroom with beautiful wood panelling and large arched windows greeted us. An elegant arched ceiling, with original light fittings and ceiling roses gave the room an extra air of "lets impress the client". There was clearly no expense spared here.











Moving off the top floor foyer, there were the actual offices. However, they had original doors, very high ceilings and were still impressive. If you worked here, this was where you wanted to be; this was where the big cheeses worked.






This curved room looked like it had been adapted to contain computers. Despite this modernisation, it still had its original parquet flooring.






We returned to the staircase and went through the double doors half way up. They led into a more modern conservatory, and through here was what looked like the staff social club, complete with a bar.






Clocking-in - nice to see one of these still in place.






A thin corridor led onto one of the old factory floors, topped off by large skylights.






A narrow and cramped staircase led downstairs...






... to another, nearly identical factory floor, only this time without the skylights. Some of the original floor tiling had been uncovered as the newer floor crumbled away.











Moving through the buildings, we arrived at the main stores, next to the (sadly stripped) boilerhouse.






Another doorway opened out onto another (this time higher), factory floor.






Howeverm this was nothing compared to the next factory floor, a more modern addition added to the east of the site. It is astronomically vast, interrupted only by the colourful supporting columns.





















A corrugated tower was then added to this building. A staircase led to a balcony, where a huge tree-trunk like structure of steel pipes joined together.






Up another flight of stairs, and some large hoppers cut up the room, their positions corresponding to where the pipes rose up from the floor below.











A contol rig at the base allowed an operator to control whatever the hoppers were used for.











We then decided to leave the site, however there was more to explore outside. The site had its own railway sidings, and as it is directly next to the river Wye, a derelict viaduct leads to it.






The track bed if the old railway leads through a short stretch of woodland and then into a 700 metre long tunnel, in remarkable condition. It is flooded at this portal though, so it was extremely cold when we went barefoot...






'Twas a brilliant afternoon explore, thanks lads!


----------



## Reaperman (May 9, 2009)

Thats brilliant, rare to have nice offices and the works still standing these days.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 10, 2009)

That is a brilliant explore. I like the old bar and the factory floor.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 10, 2009)

Thats a really nice building, in the first few pics, I hope that part is listed, it looks to be in very good condition.
Nice report and photos matey


----------



## andy m (May 10, 2009)

Excellent report, that place looks like it's some size!


----------



## D-Sub (May 10, 2009)

Great report, looks to be in a salvageable condition. They should re-use the building instead of knocking it down and spending (wasting) money and materials. Nice find on the viaduct and tunnel too.


----------



## clebby (May 10, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Thats a really nice building, in the first few pics, I hope that part is listed, it looks to be in very good condition.
> Nice report and photos matey



cheers 

unfortunately its all scheduled for demolition so its not listed im afraid 

oh well, im sure barrat or trovit will build some nice McMansions there for everyone to enjoy! 

thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## borntobemild (May 10, 2009)

it's in amazing condition considering the length of time it's been derelict. It will be a great shame if it gets knocked down.

Thanks for posting. I know the area well and might pop in for a look.


----------



## Foxylady (May 12, 2009)

What a fantastic find! So many interesting things and such gorgeous details in reception and the offices.
Excellent pics and write-up, Clebby.


----------



## smiffy (May 13, 2009)

Its a great old site fer sure.........
Ah memories! 
I visited this place about 3 or 4 years ago with another fella back in the days when 28DL was worth contributing to........before that (back in 1982 ish) I went for a job there as a junior salesman and remember walking up those stairs to the interview rooms..........also recall having a drink afterwards in the bar..............then many years later just as the place was closing I had a small crew in there repairing water leaks on the main supply pipe from the factories own reservoir that used to be at the top of the site..........they knew it was closing but money was no object with SCA Packaging and we were there for weeks on end...
..At the same time the factory still had its own Fire Station complete with a gorgeous old 1960s Bedford Fire Engine.............this however rapidly dissappeared soon after the factory was shut ..........
Incidentally.....the railway line / bridge and tunnel is the old Wye Valley route from Ross to Monmouth and Chepstow..........the Lower Lydbrook Junction Station (where a branch line left the main Wye Valley Line to go over the long demolished Lydbrook Viaduct and up to Serridge Junction deep in the Forest of Dean) was also in the grounds of this factory...
....Although the station itself was cleared many years ago the lovely old disused station masters house was still there up until a year or so after the place closed but then SCA had it knocked down fer some reason at around the same time as they knocked down the Factory Fire Station..............

PS: 
Apparently the reason demolition has been so long delayed is because of the staggering amount of Asbestos on the site.....and the no doubt staggering cost of its safe removal ........


----------



## skittles (May 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who can not see any pics?


----------



## evo_mad (May 14, 2009)

skittles said:


> Am I the only one who can not see any pics?



Photobucket has had problems this morning, should be ok now.


----------



## skittles (May 14, 2009)

evo_mad said:


> Photobucket has had problems this morning, should be ok now.



yes thanks see it now. Great photos and report

So sad to see these places so run down, especially in years to come these factories will have to rebuilt as bringing things from China and ther human exploiting countries becomes to expensive.


----------



## clebby (May 17, 2009)

borntobemild said:


> Thanks for posting. I know the area well and might pop in for a look.



cheers 

definitely pop in and have a look, its an incredible site. good luck...


----------



## ImmortalOwl (May 18, 2009)

smiffy said:


> Apparently the reason demolition has been so long delayed is because of the staggering amount of Asbestos on the site.....and the no doubt staggering cost of its safe removal ........



We were told it had been removed...and you'd think so as they have been trying to market the site for 5+ years. So I wonder how that works with police riot training on the site...they would have been stirring up huge clouds of dust upstairs in the admin building!


----------



## spartacus (May 18, 2009)

Lovely set of pics, and a crackin' building.


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 23, 2009)

Great pics and info/history 

Good to see the bits of stained glass intact.


----------

